
SoftBank said to be near deal to sell British chip designer Arm - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/12/business/dealbook/softbank-arm-nvidia-computer-chips-sale.html
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/p6PM4](https://archive.vn/p6PM4)

